# Tank stocking question



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I have the opportunity to get a fairly large group (~20) of Christmas Fulus and 1M/3F of Pundamilia sp "blue bar". I have a 75g that I have been planning on stocking for awhile now that I used to have Mbuna in.

My questions--I know these fish are a different genus and they don't really look very similar. However, I know with both of these fish being potentially endangered in the wild, is it wise to house both of them together? I don't really have an interest in raising/selling fry at this time but I don't want to promote hybrids, either.

I may thin out the Fulus and sell some until I am down to a smaller breeding group and add some White L. Caeruleus (Nkhata bay) to help diffuse any potential aggression.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

From my understanding it is probably not the wisest choice. Pundimillia species have been known to crossbreed easily. Personally I would put the fulu in the 75 and find a smaller tank for the blue bar.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think just from an aggression perspective it would not be an ideal mix. Fulu are peaceful and color up best in a mixed-gender species only tank. Pundamilia are aggressive and might make the fulu into a bunch of permanently silver fish. :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I think just from an aggression perspective it would not be an ideal mix. Fulu are peaceful and color up best in a mixed-gender species only tank. Pundamilia are aggressive and might make the fulu into a bunch of permanently silver fish. :thumb:


You never really know how a Victorian mixture will turn out since many times the aggressive species mostly pick on their own kind. But I'm with DJRansome on this one. Even if it works out okay there is a high likelihood that the Xmas fulus won't show much color. They are a fairly shy species that tends to lose color easily.

Kevin


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. So far I have one male from each coloring up, and the dominant blue bar female. The blue bar male is easily staking out half the tank, though. I am going to keep watching them and looking for a 40BR setup on craigslist and probably separate them out.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
I think that uu'll have to separate them in the next future,Pundamilia male can become quite agressive when time of spawning comes.

xris


----------

